

Ask HN: Feedback For My Website. - j_camarena

Hello, we just modified or whole website a couple of weeks ago.<p>Its in spanish but i need feedback for the "look and feel" of the site as a whole.<p>Please reply here with  opinions, comments and feedback :).<p>---&#62; Website: http://www.Guali.com.mx
======
Gigablah
One issue with aesthetics: the kerning on your logo on top left (particularly
the "Publicidad en Internet" line) is off. You should make it more balanced.

~~~
j_camarena
i see what you mean, i will work on that.. thanks!

------
MichaelApproved
Looks good. The black and white logos at the bottom are hard to read "Creen en
Nosotros:"

~~~
j_camarena
thanks Michael!.

I'm actually working in that part of the site .. it will show "organizations
and companies" who believe in us.

I will do something more attractive there.. thanks for the review :).

~~~
MichaelApproved
NP. Doesn't have to be super attractive, just readable.

------
kayhi
clickable: <http://www.Guali.com.mx>

~~~
j_camarena
Thank you

